# Fermenting stopped?



## jonathan.addy (Jul 23, 2007)

Total beginner (excluding using kits)!
I made my first lot of apple/pair wine. Tasted ace, but you need about 4 bottles before you need to think about the car keys to be taken away… do not know why?

2nd lot (X2) Peach Made from peaches I bought in the supermarket. And one made from 4 tins of summer fruits. Boiled fruit first!. Put through a juicer. Added Petioles yeast and sugar. After a week strained it (stirred every day up to that) filtered it. Adder yeast and sugar, fermented again. 10 days. Filtered again. Put in fermentation stopper after bubbles slowed right down. 
Placed in a cool place but I see the wine is almost clear, only a little clowdy. But the odd bubble! If I suck the air out to the water is level on the air lock the next day it has moved as if gas is still given. Ai was going to use finings to clear then bottle….
ADVICE PLEASE
PS I an dyslectic… please read and be kind!!! I am on 42 years old!


----------



## Sacalait (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm having a little trouble following what you did. Why did you add yeast twice? In any case it would seem that you may have to degas your wine. Stir like crazy or splash rack to remove the gas. Once it has been degased it should clear.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 24, 2007)

Are wanting to know if fermentation has stopped? What are you SG readings? What was your starting SG and what is it now? As Muscadine said, you can have trapped gas in your wine causing the occasional bubble to rise. That could go on for months. An SG reading will tell us if your fermentation is done though.


----------



## jonathan.addy (Jul 24, 2007)

*now stopped*

it has now stopped... But had a glass to tast it... not sure there is any alcahol on it?


----------



## Benjo's Mom (Aug 2, 2008)

*Same problem*

The same thing seems to be happening with my raspberry-rhubarb batch. Can't taste any alcohol. I like something with a little punch to it


----------



## cpfan (Aug 2, 2008)

Alcohol content comes from the amount of sugars in the must. Many fruit recipes call for the addition of sugar. To foretell your alcohol content you need a starting sg. To determine a stuck or complete fermentation you need a current sg.

Did you use a hydrometer to get any sg readings? If you didn't, make sure taht you do for the next batch.

Steve


----------



## Benjo's Mom (Aug 4, 2008)

dly, I did not get a starting SG. This was my first fruit wine and I did not think of it. I will know better next time. I did do it with the kit wine, so when that is ready to bottle, I will be able to tell.


----------

